# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Вирус

## Shriman

У меня Windows XP. Периодически появляется голубой экран с сообщением об ошибке и ОС перезагружается. Антивирусы не помогают. До этого была Виста. Слетела.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Какие коды ошибок? Имена файлов на синем экране есть?

----------

